# New 10 gallon-and a stupid question to go along with it.



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, sorry for the stupid question, but I just bought a 10 gallon for my male betta. He was in a 2.5 gallon, and I figured he would be thrilled with all the space. Well apparantly he can see his own reflection in the glass because the tank acts like a mirror and reflects everything. *It didn't do that in the smaller tank* So he just stays in the cornor and flares. I know flaring is good for bettas-_to a certain extent. _ But he seems pretty stressed. I was wondering if he will eventually get used to it;and calm down. (I have heard of this happening) or if I should find a way to cover the glass. Also-if you do suggest I cover the glass-do you have any suggestions on *how*. I have tried covering it from the outside of the tank and he still see's his reflection, so it would have to be from the inside of the tank. Which complicates things. ( :| )
Thanks for the help guys. :grin:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, it should lessen in a while but, if it gets too bad get a background and put some plants at the ends.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

He will eventually realize that "the other fish" can't get to him and will get bored with it. Mine always did.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

flamingonhot-thanks for the advice. I will try that if he doesn't settle down...

wildtiger-thanks for the re-assurance. I was just a little worried because he looks awfully stressed. :?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

You're lucky my betta, morty, won't even flare. He acts as old as is name sounds, lol


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep, mine was donig that when I moved him and I put in some plants. No real problems after that.


----------

